# ضروري جدا....طريقة عمل معقم المعدات؟؟؟؟



## mido_lordship (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
*​

 معرفة طريقة عمل معقم المعدات من مادة الكلورهيكسيدين والنسبة المستخدمة كام ؟؟؟

الرجاء المساعدة افادنا الله واياكم
​


----------

